# Dude... Seriously?? Like really?



## Kondour (Dec 28, 2007)

Holy fricken smoke!!!... I've been destroyed by Zmancbr. After thinking that I trashed his house, he comes back and performs a Nuclear blast in Sacramento. I'm currently homless living in the shelter with many other BABOTL's...
Well, I'll let the picture do the talking....:tu

1. Anejo #50
2. 8-5-8 Maduro
3. 8-5-8 Sun Grown
4. Hemingway Maduro Signature
5. Casa Fuente robusto
6. Graycliff double espresso
7. Opus X petit Lancero
8. Don Pepin Cuban Classic robusto
9. CAO Brazilia robusto
10. '99 Hoya Du Marie Box Code: EOG CCUT (03/99)
Dude, You killed it in this bomb, my first reaction after opening the package was WOW! Many smokes that i haven't tried and looking forward to getting them to a firery death. Thanks dude, you are one great BOTL. Help out his RG if you can. It's well deserved.
Thanks,
Derek officially has raised his white flag!!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Yow. Powerful hit. :tu


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Very nice :tu


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Holy Bejesus Zach!:mn

Great hit.... now I know how the Bay Area crater was formed!:tu


----------



## mikeandshellie2 (May 6, 2008)

Thats a really nice hit!


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

When will the hurting stop???


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Dude......._Dude_. Duuuuude! Dude.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

You got stomped, Derek.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

WOW is right.:tu:tu


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Some nice top shelf sticks there. Clean up of the wreckage should be enjoyable.
:ss


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice, looks like he hit you with about every Fuente ever made:tu


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Wow Derek, you must have really tweaked Zach to have him do that to you. :gn:gn:gn

Nice hit Z, that's one down. :tu


----------



## Deucer (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow, that was a pounding.


----------



## Kondour (Dec 28, 2007)

Opusfxd said:


> Wow Derek, you must have really tweaked Zach to have him do that to you. :gn:gn:gn
> 
> Nice hit Z, that's one down. :tu


Yeah I Know... What did i do? I bombed him with some smokes, and all of a sudden I get bitch slapped in the face. :hn
Going to spark up that Brazilia tonight... sounds very very good right now. Woohoo! Thanks again Zach!! Props to you bro.


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

Kondour said:


> Yeah I Know... What did i do? I bombed him with some smokes, and all of a sudden I get bitch slapped in the face. :hn
> Going to spark up that Brazilia tonight... sounds very very good right now. Woohoo! Thanks again Zach!! Props to you bro.


Derek,

You are most welcome... I figured you hit me with quite a few sticks I didn't try and some very nice ones as well... so that was all out war lol... I smoked that Sig II and absolutely loved it...(my first Cohiba), so the least I could do what put you down...:r

Glad to see a white flag!:ss


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

Won't let me give you any more rg, but man that's an impressive array of cigars.

Save the Double Espresso for me Derek.


----------



## SHOE (Feb 15, 2006)

All I can say is... DAYUM! Nice hit! :tu


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Ouch... another BOTL gets hit! Those Colorado gorillas are flinging smokes like crazy! 

A good hit on you buddy!


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Outstanding hit!!!!


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow! Great hit. :tu
We also have a recon photo of the damage out there.


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

What a selection of smokes that is!
Great hit! :chk


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Another BABOTL bruised, battered and homeless!!!

Looks like we will have to make a pilgrimage to Colorado!!! Californian immigrants on the move!!! Like *The Grapes of Wrath* only with good wine and cigars!!!

Nice smack down brother!!!:tu


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

Has anyone called Fema to help him out. Good looking smokes


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> Another BABOTL bruised, battered and homeless!!!
> 
> Looks like we will have to make a pilgrimage to Colorado!!! Californian immigrants on the move!!! Like *The Grapes of Wrath* only with good wine and cigars!!!
> 
> Nice smack down brother!!!:tu


LOL... we told you guys to buy some beach front property in Reno, but nooooo.... You thought we were just joking... 

Now that is prime ocean realty... :r


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

Don't worry, Zmancbr. Your time will come. :gn


----------



## twinarch (Aug 2, 2007)

Nice beating! It's looking vaguely similar to something I just saw leave the state today!:tu


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

Ironfreak said:


> Don't worry, Zmancbr. Your time will come. :gn


Sure... I'm not too worried... you guys have to migrate to a land that hasn't been demolished first... 

Then rebuild... then attempt something silly like attack at CFRH... :gn:chk


----------



## Kondour (Dec 28, 2007)

Lol I'm done. No more attacks on these guys, they're not messing around. It's all fun and games until someone gets hurt... AND I'm hurting lol. You Coloradians are ridiculous.


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Kondour said:


> Lol I'm done. No more attacks on these guys, they're not messing around. It's all fun and games until someone gets hurt... AND I'm hurting lol. You Coloradians are ridiculous.


2 down. :tu


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

Kondour said:


> Lol I'm done. No more attacks on these guys, they're not messing around. It's all fun and games until someone gets hurt... AND I'm hurting lol. You Coloradians are ridiculous.


why thank you... The funny thing is we didn't even get all the members rounded up for this one... :r



Opusfxd said:


> 2 down. :tu


Indeed... :r


----------



## Freight (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey Kondour so when are you throwing a herf? I might be willing to drive up there considering the bomb you just received! :r

But serriously, when are you throwing a herf???


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

Freight said:


> Hey Kondour so when are you throwing a herf? I might be willing to drive up there considering the bomb you just received! :r


Hehe... yeah I was happy to get a white flag out of him... I didn't think it would come that quick though...

Score:
CFRH 2
BABOTL 0

:r:gn


----------

